# Yamaha 50hp 2 Stroke - Lower Unit Question



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Not too terribly hard here in Florida, not sure about Texas though. There have been a few recently for sale on craigslist around here, heck I've got a 50 with a bad power head that may be parted out.

If the price is right - I'd go for it.

Edit - Just hit me on the short shaft - If the driveshaft is bad, that might be an awfully expensive item to source.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

3 Letters SEI!


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

What would I look for in buying a motor without a lower unit?
Obviously do a compression test. How can I ensure the driveshaft is in good condition? What else should I look for?

Gramps - 
fixing to shoot you a pm


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Here is the story behind it that I have gotten from him:
He purchased the motor 6 months ago from a guy that said the lower unit went out on him 2 years ago and he had had it stored in his shop since. He purchased it with the intention to get it up and running but just didn't have time.

Anyway, here are the pictures he has sent so far -





I'd want to replace some of that hardware that has rust starting on it.


Lower Unit Cracks





I'm thinking that if I pay around $500-$600 for it and pick up a new lower unit it should be in the ballpark of $1500 or so to get it up and running. (If that's all that's wrong with it)
The only reason I'm considering this route is that these 50hp short shafts are a pretty rare find and it would fit the ticket perfectly for my new skiff.

What are some additional questions I should ask him? Anything in particular I should look for when I actually see it?
Are there any additional tests I can run besides compression & spark?

Anyway, what do you guys think?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> 3 Letters SEI!


That wasn't nice...there are more complaints about them than Tiny Tach. ;D


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > 3 Letters SEI!
> 
> 
> That wasn't nice...there are more complaints about them than Tiny Tach.   ;D


Are they as good as an OME no, but for an older engine like that no way I'm going to pay Yamaha prices, when I can get a brand new one for $800 bucks with a 3 year warranty. 

I have used them a dozen or so times for some of my more $ conscious clients and only have had to send 1 back for a seal leak. 

Am I missing something 50hp short shafts are not a rare find? Now a 50hp long shaft might be! 

Not sure what you 2 are talking about the drive shaft being a $$$ to fix. Your going to get a drive shaft with either a used or new lower unit! 

I'm lost! Cut what are they talking about?  

But a good used one for about $400 bucks is what I would be looking for, and they are out there. Pretty easy find!


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

I guess I have just seen very few them for sale in my area.
So $600 would be a little high for what I'd be getting?
Or are you saying that used lower units can be found for $400?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > > 3 Letters SEI!
> >
> >
> > That wasn't nice...there are more complaints about them than Tiny Tach.   ;D
> ...


No clue..
20in is a short shaft on that motor..


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I guess I have just seen very few them for sale in my area.
> So $600 would be a little high for what I'd be getting?
> Or are you saying that used lower units can be found for $400?


----------

